# The HBB request for post thread



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Please post here so that our team can win the survivor challenge. The current target amount of posts is now approximately 150, though that is subject to change. Game ends on Friday. Thanks y'all!

Love, Hugs and Kisses- EG and the rest of the Hookers, Bacon and Blow Team


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

And the next person to say shenanigans....


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post....


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.....


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post......


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.......


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.......


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> post...................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > post...................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post....................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post....................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.....................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post......................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.......................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.......................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> post.......................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post........................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > post.......................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.........................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


When I think about you, I quote myself


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I quote myself


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..........................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...........................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post............................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.............................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

restart


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..............................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> restart


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > restart


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> restart


post


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post....


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

wow!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

restart bravo


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post......


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> restart bravo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > restart bravo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> post.......................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > post.......................


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> restart bravo


post


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> post..


no


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > post..
> ...


no


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


no


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


no


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


no


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Any requirements other than maybe a +1?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Hookers Blow and Bacon is a way better name then Frozen Chosen.

So they get the spammage.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hookers Blow and Bacon is a way better name then Frozen Chosen.
> 
> So they get the spammage.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hookers Blow and Bacon is a way better name then Frozen Chosen.
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

such silliness today


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

no, it just says the thread with the most posts from non-team members...

and I apologize for restarts... apparently a moderator from the other team decided to throw around his privileges and try to lock us down...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

As a frame of reference, that last post of mine is the max quotes you can do.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> no, it just says the thread with the most posts from non-team members...
> 
> and I apologize for restarts... apparently a moderator from the other team decided to throw around his privileges and try to lock us down...


I wondered what happened with the lock.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

capt's got some free time today


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> As a frame of reference, that last post of mine is the max quotes you can do.


It never occurred to me that there would be a limit.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

yeah, i'm kinda sure that locking the thread crossed over from shenanigans to cheating, but whatevs... I think the new target is like 190 now...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Post


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> yeah, i'm kinda sure that locking the thread crossed over from shenanigans to cheating, but whatevs... I think the new target is like 190 now...


Don't worry, I can unlock and unhide posts pretty easily.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

This is tedious, can't Foxy write an executable file to spam bomb this thread or something?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

HBB. where?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> This is tedious, can't Foxy write an executable file to spam bomb this thread or something?


Just hit quote, wait a second, hit post.

Over and over.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > This is tedious, can't Foxy write an executable file to spam bomb this thread or something?
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> no, it just says the thread with the most posts from non-team members...


So I wonder if that rule applies to aliases, because it's pretty obvious who Roscodog is.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I think aliases count as not members of the team.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think aliases count as not members of the team.


but he is a member of the team and I know which one because I can match his IP address.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think aliases count as not members of the team.
> ...


whereas I am not a member of either team, so my post should count for more since I have no skin in the game.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


post


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > no, it just says the thread with the most posts from non-team members...
> ...




I actually was wondering the same thing and was discussing that with KF...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

What does HBB stand for anyway Hot beefy butt?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> What does HBB stand for anyway Hot beefy butt?


That sounds about right


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > What does HBB stand for anyway Hot beefy butt?
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> limit


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt..


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt....


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt....


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt.....


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt......


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt.......


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt.........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt..........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt...........


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Damn, what the hell happened here?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Damn, what the hell happened here?


Hot Beefy Butt............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, what the hell happened here?
> ...


Hot Beefy Butt.............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


Hot Beefy Butt..............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Hot Beefy Butt...............


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Hot Beefy Butt................


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Hot Beefy Butt.................


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 27, 2014)

poat


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> poat


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

derp


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> derp


derp


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > derp
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

limit


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

adding one


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

well, piling on at least


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

if I post 39 more time i will have 4000


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

envirotex said:


> if I post 39 more time i will have 4000


3963


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

envirotex said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > if I post 39 more time i will have 4000
> ...


3964


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3965


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3966


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

67


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

68


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

69


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

70


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

71


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3972


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3973...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3974


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3975


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3976


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

77...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3978


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3979


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3980


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

39903981


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3982


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3983


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3984


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

85


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3986


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3987


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3988


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3989


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

for some reason I thought you were done at 79 and I was all excited for you to hit 4,000 since you generally post quality over quantity and it's a milestone... but you are almost there!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

envirotex said:


> 3989


3990


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3991


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3992


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3993


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3994


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3995


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

crazy wicked fast


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> for some reason I thought you were done at 79 and I was all excited for you to hit 4,000 since you generally post quality over quantity and it's a milestone... but you are almost there!


3996...only for you eg.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3997


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3998


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

3999


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2014)

*4K*


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

congrats envirotex


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Crimson and clover


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Over and over


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Over and over


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Over and over


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Over and ovaries


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

This sucks on a smartphone


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> This sucks on a smartphone


This sucks on a


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > This sucks on a smartphone
> ...


This sucks a


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


This sucks


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


sucks


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

limit


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Post


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^ not a role model


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ not a role model




I never said I was a role model.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

I am new


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Are we there yet?


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post :juggle:


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

hello


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ not a role model


Well, there's a lot you may not know about me


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ not a role model
> ...


When I was in Harvard I smoked weed every day


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ not a role model
> ...


It's Worley mother f'ers, drink till I'm sick!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


I cheated every test and snorted all the yay


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ not a role model
> ...


It's Worley mother f'ers, drink till I'm sick!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry to break up your rap CW, the page didn't load fast enough


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


And all the chicks you know I'm talkin' to you


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Sorry to break up your rap CW, the page didn't load fast enough




Hard to time with the spamarama going on.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

We love you Natalie!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>


Wonder where you saw that before? lol



YMZ PE said:


> We love you Natalie!


Best skit EVER! And I'm not going to finish that quote....LOL


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

did we win


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> We love you Natalie!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > We love you Natalie!
> ...




If you saw the episode, that was the ONLY funny thing on that whole show.

I still have Natalie Raps on VHS.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> spam


&amp; eggs


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> FROZEN CHOSEN said:
> 
> 
> > spam
> ...


&amp; toast


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > FROZEN CHOSEN said:
> ...


&amp; coffee


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


with a bit more spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I have to admit, Frozen Chose posting for HBB is funny.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Wasn't this one more recent, like after 2000?

I still have Beck performing on SNL on VHS, after Odelay was released.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

winner


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

:group:


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> post


with toast


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Toasties


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

Santa??


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

ham


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot Beefy Butt


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Yeah, I want to say it was mid 2000s.

Didn't he sing Devil's Haircut?


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

envirotex said:


> *4K*




WOOT!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > *4K*
> ...


lusone:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Spam


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Spam


&amp; ham


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

green eggs and


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> green eggs and


potatoes


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I think he also did Where It's At.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Littering and...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

...recycling?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

...smoking the reefer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

You shouldnt litter


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Teenage YMZ was quite pleased that particular Saturday evening.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

well, it's 4:20 here, how do I know, someone in the building (down the hall a bit) has an alarm that sounds like a rooster, and this is the time of day it goes off... every single day


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Kind of how I know it's 3:10 in the afternoon because that's when the dog goes nuts because he sees the kids are walking home from the bus and he can't go play with them.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 27, 2014)

Abandoned the real threads for a spam fest I see. Though I gotta say getting road wreck and capt worley to spam is worthy of a freakin immunity regardless if whether you win or not... But I'm not giving out inmunities.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Abandoned the real threads for a spam fest I see. Though I gotta say getting road wreck and capt worley to spam is worthy of a freakin immunity regardless if whether you win or not... But I'm not giving out inmunities.


I was prompted into action when a member of the other team tried to lock and hide this thread. I figured HBB needed some spam assistance after that.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Your support is appreciated... too bad it happened at the height of cpt quote spam fest... I am sure we would have at least 50 more posts...


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I was prompted into action when a member of the other team tried to lock and hide this thread.




Officer Barbrady, I call shenanigans!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Just moving the thread along since only non-team member and non-team member alias posts count.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my revenge on NJMike for jerking around with my feelings.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I AM THE VERY MODEL OF A MODERN MAJOR GENERAL


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I'VE INFORMATION VEGETABLE ANIMAL AND MINERAL


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

SOMETHING ABOUT HYPOTENUSES AND OTHER 8TH GRADE GEOMETRY


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Did I spell hypotenuse correct?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Did I grammar right that last post?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

ONE IS THE LONELIEST NUMBER YOU CAN EVER DO


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

TWO CAN BE AS BAD ONE


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

IT'S THE LONELIEST NUMBER SINCE THE NUMBER ONE


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Few more posts before I head out to buy late-night groceries


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

HBB rules!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

HBB rules!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

HBB rules!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

But most I'm just getting back at NJ!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Who does not look like either Chris Christie or The Situation!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Perhaps more like Snooki!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

The South Park version!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Nevermind that was mean!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I should be attacking his character, not his appearance!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Even though he's generally a good guy, just pushed some buttons today!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

[inappropriate post]


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

[inappropriate post]


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

[inappropriate post]


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Where have all the cowboys goooooooooooonnnne


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Imma post till I get to 3,300


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Few more


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Few more


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Few more


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Few more (technically, one at this instant in time)


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Few more


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

The humans are dead


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I said the humans are dead


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

We used poisonous gases


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

And we poisoned their asses


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

(actually their lungs)


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Binary solo


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

0 0 0 0 0 0 1


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

There is no more unethical treatment of the elephants


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

There are only two kinds of dances


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

The Robot


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

And the Robo-Boogie


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

We no longer say yes


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Instead, we say "affirmative"


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I must sound even weirder if no one here watches Flight of the Conchords


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Except for Business Time


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

And you know when I'm down to my socks


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

What time it is


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

It's Business


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

It's Business Time


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Business Hours are over, baby


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought it was recycling night?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

That isn't part of the foreplay


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

But it is still very important


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Thanks for the reminder of how old I am......I was around fotey.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 28, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> But it is still very important




I wonder if I should use this little bit to promote the recycling program here at work and see how many people ever pick up on it... you might just be on to something here....


----------



## envirotex (Feb 28, 2014)

what comes around goes around


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


In 1996?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

morning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

i'm out of caffeinated drinks this morning...might have to run to McDs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


No, 10 years later.

Jeez, Odelay came out that long ago?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

speaking of mcDs....is it a bad sign when the girl at the drive through noticed my hair cut but most of my coworkers didn't


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> morning.


wood


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

what eva, what eva, I do what I want...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt'n, you wanna play?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess Capt didn't want to have a run at a few posts...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

Snick?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

guess not.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

well, back to work...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > morning.
> ...




It's a stickup!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Crazy huh? I'm bracing myself for when the songs of my teenage years start playing on the "Flashback Lunch" radio shows.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




Nobody move or the lady gets it!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


You want to avoid it? Start listening to talk radio.

Of course, you'll become a right wing wacko in the land of left wing wackos, but conformity ain't your thang, anyway, amirite?

HAHAHA..hit the quoted text limit again!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice. Our back-and-forth rapport couldn't charm Invision into letting us continue to quote.

I mostly listen to NPR nowadays, so I'm a moderate wacko. Oh and I live in Republican Orange County, which is exactly like how it's portrayed in Arrested Development.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

I listen to local talk radio because Rush is a pompous horn tooter, and Beck has gone over the top with the end o' the world schtick (although I enjoy his books..non-fiction, haven't rad his novels).

Usually I listen to CDs. This morning was Soul Asylum's "Let Your Dim Lights Shine." Awesome album.

And, yeah, 20 years old.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 28, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Crazy huh? I'm bracing myself for when the songs of my teenage years start playing on the "Flashback Lunch" radio shows.




I wish that there was a country station on regular radio (I don't have satellite radio) that would play country from the 80s and 90s like there are "rock/pop" stations. Sometimes it's hard to believe how old a song is once I think about it. I wonder what it's going to be like for my kids when they're teenagers and their dad is listening to George Strait songs from the 80s?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Mom got drunk, and dad got drunk, at our Christmas party......


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I listen to local talk radio because Rush is a pompous horn tooter, and Beck has gone over the top with the end o' the world schtick (although I enjoy his books..non-fiction, haven't rad his novels).
> 
> Usually I listen to CDs. This morning was Soul Asylum's "Let Your Dim Lights Shine." Awesome album.
> 
> And, yeah, 20 years old.


I've been playing They Might Be Giants' "Flood" nonstop at my kids' request. 24 years old. I think TMBG was touring with Soul Asylum for a while there in the 90s.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2014)

^ what about Particle Man? 



Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy huh? I'm bracing myself for when the songs of my teenage years start playing on the "Flashback Lunch" radio shows.
> ...


C'mon Ble, get with the times. Stream Pandora from your phone over bluetooth to your car stereo. :thumbs:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I listen to local talk radio because Rush is a pompous horn tooter, and Beck has gone over the top with the end o' the world schtick (although I enjoy his books..non-fiction, haven't rad his novels).
> 
> Usually I listen to CDs. This morning was Soul Asylum's "Let Your Dim Lights Shine." Awesome album.


I have a hard time listening to the talk radio anymore. It doesn't seem like any of the radio station have local shows anymore, they are all nationally syndicated shows. I've started listening to books on take during my commute, which is actually really nice. I was surprised how much I don't seem to care about the drive/traffic anymore. The downside is that every now and then I have to flip back and forth to the radio to try and catch a traffic report.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy huh? I'm bracing myself for when the songs of my teenage years start playing on the "Flashback Lunch" radio shows.
> ...


I feel like country is timeless, at least more so than pop/rock. So I'll hear the previous decades mixed in with the more recent stuff on our local stations.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

I constantly wonder if I'd be happier if I just quit listening/watching/reading the news altogether.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Mom got drunk, and dad got drunk, at our Christmas party......


Pop a top again.



knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


I do sometimes, but my bluetooth in the car is via a speakerphone for the car, not built in, and it transmits over a radio frequency, so the quality is suspect.



YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


It's hit or miss, but they definitely play more old songs than any other radio stations.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mom got drunk, and dad got drunk, at our Christmas party......
> ...




Red necks, white socks and Blue Ribbon Beer!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 28, 2014)

We were drinking champagne punch and homemade eggnog...

Hey, look, a top.

:bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

anyone try the new flatizzas from subway? They got rid of their individual pizzas and now make them from ingredients already available. The flatbread, the sauce from the meatballs, etc...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds way better than the chicken salad i brought for lunch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

i'm thinking I am going to try one today. not a fan of the meatballs but maybe the sauce alone wont be too bad. Although for a strict vegitarian they couldn't eat because it is a meat sauce vs a pizza or marinara sauce


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Man, my wife made something she called pork medley last night, and I just had the leftovers for lunch. Keilbasa and pork loin (that Smithfield peppercorn and garlic) with onions that were sauteed in bacon grease. Holy cow it was good!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Man, my wife made something she called pork medley last night, and I just had the leftovers for lunch. Keilbasa and pork loin (that Smithfield peppercorn and garlic) with onions that were sauteed in bacon grease. *Holy cow *it was good!


i thought you said it was pork?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Man, my wife made something she called pork medley last night, and I just had the leftovers for lunch. Keilbasa and pork loin (that Smithfield peppercorn and garlic) with onions that were sauteed in bacon grease. *Holy cow *it was good!
> ...




Holy pig it was good!


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Man, my wife made something she called pork medley last night, and I just had the leftovers for lunch. Keilbasa and pork loin (that Smithfield peppercorn and garlic) with onions that were sauteed in bacon grease. *Holy cow *it was good!
> ...


Porklellujah?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

No wait...hamlellujah!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Baby I have been here before
I know there's pork behind the door.

I used to eat pork loin before I knew you.
I've seen the bacon in the pan,
And put keibasa in my hand
It's a tasty and a salty Hamelujah

Hamlelujah, Hamlelujah
Hamlelujah, Hamlelujah


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

SOOOO not worth $3 for the new flatizza from subway.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Well I love her.... But I love to fish... spend all day out on this lake and Hell is all I catch....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...




I grew up a-dreaming, of being a cowboy, and loving the cowboy ways.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Well I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison

And I went to pick her up in the rain

But before I could get to the station in the pick-up truck

She got runned over by a damned old train

And I'll hang around as long as you will let me

And I never minded standin' in the rain

And you don't have to call me darlin', darlin'

You never even called me, well I wondered why you don't call me?

Why don't you ever call me by my name?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lumber Jim said:
> ...


Now I'm lyin here with Linda on my MIIIII-III-III-ind.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Well now she's back in her world and I'm still stuck in mine

But I know I'll always remember the time

A cowboy once had a millionaire's dream

And Lord I love that lady wearin' tight fittin' jeans


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lumber Jim said:
> ...


There only two things in life that make it worth livin'

Is guitars that tune good and firm feelin' women


----------



## envirotex (Feb 28, 2014)

baby, it's time we got to the basics of love...

Let's go to Lukenbach.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Living on the road my friend was gonna keep you free and clean
Now you wear your skin like iron and your breath's as hard as kerosene
You weren't your mama's only boy but her favorite one it seems
She began to cry when you said goodbye and sank into your dreams

Poncho was a bandit boy his horse was fast as polished steel

He wore his gun outside his pants for all the honest world to feel
Poncho met his match you know on the deserts down in Mexico
Nobody heard his dyin' words ah but that's the way it goes
All the Federales say they could've had him any day
They only let him slip away out of kindness I suppose

Lefty he can't sing the blues all night long the way he used to
The dust that Poncho bit down south ended up in Lefty's mouth
Day they laid poor Poncho low Lefty split for Ohio
Where he got the bread to go there ain't nobody knows
All the Federales say they could've had him any day
They only let him slip away out of kindness I suppose

The poets tell how Poncho fell and Lefty's living in a cheap hotel
The desert's quiet and Cleveland's cold and so the story ends we're told
Poncho needs your prayers it's true but save a few for Lefty too
He only did what he had to do and now he's growing old
(All the Federales say they could've had him any day)
They only let him GO SO LONG out of kindness I suppose
A few GREAT Federales say could've had him any day
They only let him go so long out of kindness I suppose


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> SOOOO not worth $3 for the new flatizza from subway.


Not good hey? It sounded good at least....Subway must be going downhill these days...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

He looked down into her brown eyes and said say a prayer for me
She threw her arms around him whispered God will keep us free
They could hear the riders coming he said this is my last fight
If they take me back to Texas they won't take me back alive

There were seven Spanish angels at the alter of the sun
They were praying for the lovers in the valley of the guns
When the battle stopped and the smoke cleared
There was thunder from the throne
And seven Spanish angels took another angel home

She reached down and picked the gun up that lay smokin' in his hand
She said father please forgive me I can't make it without my man
And she knew the gun was empty and she knew she couldn't win
But her final prayer was answered when the rifles fired again

There were seven Spanish angels at the alter of the sun
They were praying for the lovers in the valley of the guns
When the battle stopped and the smoke cleared
There was thunder from the throne
And seven Spanish angels took another angel home


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > SOOOO not worth $3 for the new flatizza from subway.
> ...


it would be good for snack, but not at $3 a pop. Basically paying for a warm pita with cheese. not filling at all.


----------

